# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  کمک ساخت یک Class  توسط کد  و اضافه کردن کد های کتابخانه ای دلخواه به آن

## hamid_m6070

سلام
من می خوام با کد یک کلاس درست کنم و یک سری فیلد و پروپرتی و توابع کتابخانه ای اون رو هم تظیم کنم و بعد روی آدرس مورد نظر شخص آن را ذخیره کنم 
راهنمایی در مورد ساخت کلاس در C#‎ می خواستم توسط کد که چجوری تنظیم کنم

----------

